# Graphics card diagnostics



## Random77 (May 19, 2006)

Anyone know of any free graphics card diagnostic utilities?

I am using a Radeon ATI 300SE 128M. Windows XP.

Thanks,

Random


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Try "dxdiag.exe" - it comes with XP.


----------



## Random77 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks, will try.

Random


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

cards work or they don't.

it could be the card/slot it sits in that has a problem and could be the mb.


----------

